# Silverwood RV park



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well we went to Silverwood Theme Park and Boulder Beach. We had great weather and a blast playing in the water park. Coasters were great...








Boulder Beach, the water park, was very nice. water slides and the lazy river... ahhh the lazy river, float around on a tube, float up to the bar, float around some more... now that's vactaion. Even the 3 yr old said "I love camping" LOL

RV park was "okay." Sites were large enough etc... 
But if you want to use their showers, the early bird gets the warm water









And we were only at the rv park to eat and sleep so it was okay.

For those of us who live in the misty lands of Oregon.... 
Idaho is one dry dusty spot. We did get to witness a sand storm... It was late in the evening so it really did not disrupt anything.

Lots of sun screen so no one was burned sunny. All in all we had a great trip.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, did you have full hookups? We were going to stay there over Memorial Weekend but the weather changed our plans.

We did stay about 10 minutes from Silverwood at Faragut SP, nice park Elec/Water hook ups too.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes on Full Hook ups, that was a good part of the stay since we 6 nights.


----------

